# Stuff you would say before you die?



## harrybarry (Feb 27, 2014)

Stumbled upon this interesting list:
http://www.ranker.com/list/last-wor...ople-in-their-suicide-notes/notable-quotables


Got me thinking, about what would I would write/say before I die. This is what I came up with...


"Don't touch my stuff"
"Make sure you bury me in cement so I don't become a zombie."


LOL


What about you? What would you say? hehe


----------



## popsprocket (Feb 27, 2014)

I'll make sure to write a thousand post-it notes that say "I want a Viking's burial" and stick them all over my room.


----------



## Deleted member 49710 (Feb 27, 2014)

Ugh. If I thought someone was going to put my suicide note in a ranked list and splash it all over the internet, I wouldn't write one. 

Just seems so invasive and awful. Like, OMG, let's gawk at all that intense psychological pain!


----------



## BobtailCon (Feb 27, 2014)

"I leave all my furniture to the guinea pig, he chews on it anyway...."


----------



## Riptide (Feb 27, 2014)

I don't need a fancy burial. I just want my body to be marked with an apple tree, so I'll be buried in some plot in the ground but lacking a headstone, and instead I get a tree planted above me. Maybe carve my name in it or something. Name it after me. It'll be the star of the city


----------



## Bishop (Feb 27, 2014)

"Well, looks like I'm getting there before all of you."

--Bishop on deathbed


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Feb 27, 2014)

"Well..this sucks"


----------



## thepancreas11 (Feb 28, 2014)

"Oh sh**"

Chances are I tried something epically cool and it epically failed.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Feb 28, 2014)

See - I told you I was ill...


----------



## Pandora (Feb 28, 2014)

Don't cry for me everything is all right, I'll be waiting on you


----------



## Morkonan (Feb 28, 2014)

lasm said:


> ...Just seems so invasive and awful. Like, OMG, let's gawk at all that intense psychological pain!



^----This.

It's likely that the last words of a few of those people were some of the most intense and personal feelings they've ever had. I was put off by reading them... Some were from people who deserved better, but got less.


----------



## Apple Ice (Feb 28, 2014)

I think this is supposed to be a tongue and cheek sort of thread. It's not "lets laugh at the unfortunate." Death is the only absolute truth everyone on the planet has in common and so I think death is the one thing we can truly laugh at without having to feel bad, cos why not? 

If I knew I was dying and I had one last thing to say (disregarding context) I think it would probably be something like "The first thing I'm going to do is check my Facebook for tributes."


----------



## J Anfinson (Feb 28, 2014)

You're standing on my oxygen line.


----------



## Bishop (Feb 28, 2014)

Oh! I got a good one, from Bender!

"Don't touch my stuff after I'm dead! ... I'ts booby trapped!"


----------



## Reject (Feb 28, 2014)

"You doctors are useless!"


----------



## Bloggsworth (Feb 28, 2014)

Pandora said:


> Don't cry for me everything is all right, I'll be waiting on you



Why, will you be going to a job in a restaurant?


----------



## Bilston Blue (Feb 28, 2014)

"Bury me face down so you can kiss my ass."


----------



## Justin Rocket (Mar 1, 2014)

"I feel weird"

or the ever classic

"here, hold my beer"

or 

"turns out those <illegible> were right about life  after death"


----------



## escorial (Mar 1, 2014)

I'm terrified


----------



## TheYellowMustang (Mar 1, 2014)

Hm... I recently read a book where the narrator asks himself this question every single day. He even carries a notebook with him to scribble down ideas. 

"I'm sorry" is a good one. "Finally," too, although I think it's too easily misinterpreted. "Oh no, I forgot to tell you -" is a mean one. My friend suggested "No one has spread as much darkness as those who invented light." 

Personally, I hope I'll go with a nice and simple "Goodbye."


----------



## bazz cargo (Mar 1, 2014)

"What bus?"


----------



## stevesh (Mar 1, 2014)

Attributed to Oscar Wilde: "Either this wallpaper goes, or I do!"   

I hope I can come up with something that good.


----------



## amelhope (Mar 1, 2014)

forgive me , thank you , and be happy
1 (for those whom i hurt)
2 ( who treated me in the right way)
3(.....)
and the last one i hope god forgive me for all my fault

- - - Updated - - -

...........


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Mar 1, 2014)

Attributed to Lou Costello (comedian) - That was the best hot fudge sundae I ever ate.


----------



## Dave Watson (Mar 1, 2014)

Not so much something I'd say, but as it'll be cremation for me, I always thought this would make a nice inscription on a bench or something. Fans of Frank Turner may well agree! 

"Not everyone grows up to be an astronaut,
Not everyone was born to be a king.
Not everyone can be Freddie Mercury,
But everyone can raise a glass and sing.

Well I haven't always been a perfect person,
I haven't done what mum and dad had dreamed.
But on the day I die I'll say,
'At least I f****** tried.'
That's the only eulogy I need."


----------



## bookmasta (Mar 1, 2014)

Reminds me of the book Looking for Alaska, in which the main character has a thing for the last words of famous people before they die.


----------



## Humm (Mar 1, 2014)

I would probably say: It was one hell of an adventure, one great adventure.


----------



## Grizzly (Mar 1, 2014)

TheYellowMustang said:


> Hm... I recently read a book where the narrator asks himself this question every single day. He even carries a notebook with him to scribble down ideas.



Is it Hope: A Tragedy? I just recently read it, fits your description perfectly.


----------



## aj47 (Mar 1, 2014)

my "favorite" is from an episode of _Dragnet_ the TV cop show.

The envelope says "To Whom it May Concern"

The note inside says, "To Whom it May Concern"


----------



## TheYellowMustang (Mar 2, 2014)

Grizzly said:


> Is it Hope: A Tragedy? I just recently read it, fits your description perfectly.



Yup


----------



## escorial (Mar 2, 2014)

will He answer my question why


----------



## Kepharel (Mar 2, 2014)

I think I'll just lie down here for a while.


----------



## FleshEater (Mar 2, 2014)

I don't think anyone can beat the drummer's note from _Mayhem_, which read, "Sorry for the mess."

If there were time to write something down, I'd probably write, "Haunt you later," or "I'll be back." "See you every Halloween" would be fun, too.


----------



## squidtender (Mar 2, 2014)

Watch this!


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 2, 2014)

"Wow, the sun seems to be getting closer and closer...I don't think that is normal is it?"


----------



## Ethan (Mar 6, 2014)

You can't fool me, that's not a real gun!


----------



## Teak (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks for not taking my wallet, but why on earth did you think wearing a 69ers jacket would make you look imposing?


----------



## Bishop (Mar 6, 2014)

Some fun ones:

"Here, hold my beer." EDIT: I see now that Justin Rocket posted this one already, but I love it 

"Five bucks says I can!" 

"Hah! You owe me five bucks!"

"Wait, which snake was the poisonous one?"

And to quote the great Ron Burgundy: "I immediately regret this decision!" (though, he survived the bear pit)


----------



## escorial (Mar 14, 2014)

can't be any worse than this life...


----------

